# Property sales



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, just wondered if anyone had any experience (good or bad) dealing with Purple International Propery Sales in Paphos. We have seen a villa which just seems perfect but are aware of the property pitfalls in Cyprus. Need to decide on a reputable company to start with.

Many thanks Shaun


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scoobs3252 said:


> Hi, just wondered if anyone had any experience (good or bad) dealing with Purple International Propery Sales in Paphos. We have seen a villa which just seems perfect but are aware of the property pitfalls in Cyprus. Need to decide on a reputable company to start with.
> 
> Many thanks Shaun


HI Shaun,

I am afraid that as the forum has a no shaming policy due to legal issues if anyone has had a bad experience with any company they would be breaking forum rules by saying so on the open forum.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## scoobs3252 (Jun 23, 2011)

Veronica said:


> HI Shaun,
> 
> I am afraid that as we the forum has a no shaming policy due to legal issues if anyone has had a bad experience with any company they would be breaking forum rules by saying so on the open forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Veronica, thanks for your response. I fully understand the legal restrictions and appreciate your position.

Regards Shaun


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scoobs3252 said:


> Hi Veronica, thanks for your response. I fully understand the legal restrictions and appreciate your position.
> 
> Regards Shaun


Take a look at some of the posts on the forum Shaun and you will get a lot of information about the property market here.
If you have any questions feel free to ask and those of us who live here will try to answer them.


Regards
Veronica


----------

